# Zenith PVY4665DT - worth messing with?



## SLR_65 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Leonard (& all),

No brand specific Zenith area so I'm posting here, I hope it's the right spot.

We've ran across a 1996 Zenith PVY4665DT that the owner says has an image that appears to be being pulled toward the center of the screen and the colors look as if you should be watching it with 3D glasses.

I'm guessing a convergence issue and this unit uses the stk chips?

Is it worth hauling home to try and fix or were these units inherently problematic and not worth the effort?

Any guidance would be appreciated!

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The unit is old enough that the tubes are likely quite weak. I would not bother unless the tube phosphors are in very good condition. As for the convergence circuit, I don't recall if it used STKs or discrete outputs. Chances are the former, but it would take some research to find out.


----------



## SLR_65 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok then, we'll pass on it - thanks so much Leonard, it's much appreciated!

Are there any particular brands or models that may be worth keeping an eye out for? (my poor college student son would like a big screen but can't afford a new one. I'm good enough with a soldering iron that if we can recover an older malfunctioning one I wouldn't mind trying).

Thanks!

Steve


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

At the age that most CRT based sets are now, I would be concerned with the condition of CRTs on any of them. I'd look at each based on its condition as well as general quality expected from that model.


----------



## SLR_65 (Mar 14, 2010)

I see, well what we're looking at are freebies so I may look at recovering one and if it goes out soon afterwards then oh well. I guess we have the advantage - most paid big dollars for their sets (even though that was a decade or more ago for many) and they are used to the big picture so they are a bit more invested in their set and probably more keen to keep it running. We're looking at starting at zero investment and spending a few bucks. If we fix one then we're ahead, if not we're not out much. Not having any real attachment kinda helps one's perspective! 8->


----------

